# anyone own a beach rental?



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

A friend and I are searching for a place to go and I really don't have a clue where to go. We're thinking panhandle b/c she can drive...and I can fly down and meet her there. I know someone here once said they owned a rental in Panama City Beach. Anyone else have one they rent out?


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

I own a little cottage in Laguna Beach, California. It is not on the beach but has views of the beach and ocean. Where are you guys?
G


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

CA is too far..we're looking at FL. My friend from TN wants to drive down and I'll be flying . :mellow:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Try www.vrbo.com you can find beach houses and condos all over the country and abroad. Vacation Rentals By Owner. Search by state and city. I'm looking for something in Naples for June myself. Many are pet friendly too.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

most of the places on vrbo only rent by the week..and we can't stay a whole week.


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

*Ahhhh the panhandle!!*

The beach in the panhandle is wowowowow.. softest white sand and just beautiful.... I just got back several weeks ago. It was too cold but still enjoyed every minute of it with my daughter and family but it was a resort hotel and part of bonus for her husband.. My hairdresser was telling me about a condo she used to rent near Destin --Pensacola area that was right on beach. I will call her tomorrow and find out the name of town and rental and post as soon as I can. THE best is right on the beach.. Jeanne


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

triste said:


> A friend and I are searching for a place to go and I really don't have a clue where to go. We're thinking panhandle b/c she can drive...and I can fly down and meet her there. I know someone here once said they owned a rental in Panama City Beach. Anyone else have one they rent out?


When are you going?


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

June 17-21


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

triste said:


> most of the places on vrbo only rent by the week..and we can't stay a whole week.


 
A few rent daily but most are renting weekly or monthly. Worth a shot. I'm sure there's got to be more sites like it. I'll keep looking too,I need to rent for a week,no longer than that.
Good luck on the search.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I hope you have a great trip!!! Have a lot of fun!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

triste said:


> June 17-21


OM Gosh, I'm going June 16-24. Isn't that funny. But I'm looking at Naples area since my friend lives in Ft, Myers.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Ah. I really want to go to Ft Myers but my friend wants to drive to keep it cheaper for her. :huh:


----------

